# Student Discount: Kit



## PurtyPriness (Jan 4, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had any idea what the student kit included.  I wasn't able to find anything online.  I submitted my items several weeks ago...just eager...haha


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm assuming you're talking about the Mac student kit? If so, as far as I'm aware the contents vary depending on the school and course you are studying so I don't think anyone would be able to tell you definitively. I tried searching as I've definitely seen posts on here before where people have listed what they've got in their student kit - here's an old post but it'll give you a rough idea of what your kit might contain: http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/44846/mac-pro-student-color-and-tool-kit-pictures. Hope this helps


----------



## SmashCakes (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's a thread from '06, not sure how accurate the kit is now, but I think it should be similar
http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/44846/mac-pro-student-color-and-tool-kit-pictures


----------



## PurtyPriness (Jan 5, 2011)

Incredibly helpful!!  Thanks a ton!


----------



## SweetMom528 (Mar 22, 2011)

I had that same question, too. . Very helpful answers. Thanks!!


----------



## karenchalmers (Apr 9, 2011)

Here , this should help, Last page lists the items / colours etc that are made up of each kit.
	https://www.maccosmetics.com/macpro/membership/StudentKitsPDFFINALJULY1.pdf


----------



## mayflower (Apr 11, 2011)

karenchalmers said:


> https://www.maccosmetics.com/macpro/membership/StudentKitsPDFFINALJULY1.pdf



 	wow, thank you!! I'm not a mac student, but I love learning what mac puts into the kits.. I mean, the items should be in there for a reason. It feels like good advice for a starter like me.


----------



## karenchalmers (Apr 11, 2011)

I know! Thats how I found the list! Ive actually started gathering all the missing things from Basic Colour Kit and Tools Kit that I dont have. Hahaha im such a geek. Glad someone found it useful!


----------

